# Proyecto escolar de domotica con los puertos paralelos



## edu14 (Abr 5, 2009)

buenas.

me voy a llevar del esquema para presentar proyectos escolares.

1)	Tema del proyecto: De que trata

se llama casa por computadora, el cual tengo que controlar 8 secciones de una casa por medio de los puertos paralelos

2)	Descripción del proyecto: Breve reseña de lo que tiene que incluir el desarrollo

este tiene que ser un proyecto en visual basic en el cual controle los puertos paralelos para que me digan si una seccion esta siendo utilizada o no, para simular las secciones vamos a utilizar un bombillo y tambien tiene que llevar enchufes los cuales se le conectaran televisoras y demas para que tambien se puedan controlar esos electrodomesticos, los bombillos tienen que llevar un interruptor el cual si esta apagado nop debe de funcionar el programa, cuando esta encendido puedo controlarlo, ademas tengo que controlar la hora el cual esa seccion va a encender o va a apagar

3)	Que busca demostrar el proyecto: Por ejemplo, Es para demostrar la ley de Ohm o.. debemos lograr controlar remotamente un dispositivo, etc.

busca controlar las luces de una casa

4)	Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Amateur o aficionado, Profesional, muy Básico, nunca realicé ningún circuito, etc.

soy entre amateur y profesional , ya que estudio en un bachiller tecnico, curso el 3 de bachiller

5)	Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic avanzado, Assembler y C++ básico 

aprendiendo a usar visual basic

6)	Nivel académico: Primaria, Secundaria, Técnica, Universitaria, etc.

bachiller

preguntas que tengo acerca de esto:

1. como puedo tener el control interno de la hora de la computadora, como utilizarlo en visual basic?

2.como utilizar los puertos paralelos para este medio?

3.si quieren agregar algo mas se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Meta (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola:

Este manual es de puerto serie, quizás te de ideas para el paralelo. Visual C++ y Visual Basic, también en otro manual sobre Visual C#.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 6, 2009)

Yo te puedo ayudar a hacer el control pero por puerto USB en Visual basic 6.0


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 6, 2009)

No es por ser mala onda pero buscando en google hay MUCHISIMOS ejemplos y documentos donde se habla  sobre el tema, es mas, yo lo aprendi asi.
Busca sobre "io.dll" o "inpout32.dll" que son dlls para control del puerto en XP.


----------



## samigoro (Oct 7, 2010)

saludos a los foristas, deseo pedirles su colaboracion en el sentido de que me dijan un direccion en la cual pueda alojar el proyecto de domotica casera, para control de acceso wap y web. es para un proyecto escolar. gracias.


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Puerto paralelo.

Ver manual.

Saludo.


----------



## betodj (Oct 15, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Este manual es de puerto serie, quizás te de ideas para el paralelo. Visual C++ y Visual Basic, también en otro manual sobre Visual C#.
> 
> ...




Interesante pagina amigo Meta, felicidades por tus aportes en este y otros foros. 

Un freternal saludo...


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Seguiuré haciendo manuales. 

PD: _¿Me has visto en otros foros?_


----------



## betodj (Oct 15, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Seguiuré haciendo manuales.
> 
> PD: _¿Me has visto en otros foros?_



Me parecio un foro, lo que en realidad es un blog...disculpas:


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha vale. Encantado mi muy distinguido amigo.


----------



## mabrojo (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola, queria saber si tendrian algo de info para manejar el puerto usb con vb6.0. 
Estaria interesado en eso, porque me gustaria hacer una interfaz en vb6.0 para controlar un pic a travez del puerto USB. 
Como ya lei hay sobre c# o java.. pero bien o mal para arrancar al vb6.0 lo conosco mejor jaja

Desde ya muchas gracias, disculpa la joda.

Martin


----------

